# Pacman impaction questions.



## Anonymity82 (Dec 8, 2014)

I'm new to pacman frogs. As with any animal I'm new to I watch every move it makes and freak out and think it's dying. Well, I'm actually really nervous about Bernie Pac. I couldn't find any poop since I got him a month ago until last night. He looked nice and fat. He was pretty swollen like a flat balloon. Last night he dropped a deuce and I was soooo happy to see it! He's been eating well until last night too. He pooped. I tried to feed him and he refused for the first time. It was late and I had to go to bed so I didn't give him a closer inspection. Today I noticed he looks quite deflated and I can feel a lot of feces in  his belly. I've given him multiple 80 degree baths in prepared water and he always tries his best to jump out, or actually jumps out. I will keep trying more baths but I'm afraid of stressing him too much too. Thanks for any insight!


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Dec 8, 2014)

Im no expert so wait for more advice. But I do have a beardie and i know (this may be graphic) that trying to massage the stomach in a way that forces the feses towards the rear end while giving the baths. Im more of a T guy than a reptile guy so wait for more responses.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 8, 2014)

ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Im no expert so wait for more advice. But I do have a beardie and i know (this may be graphic) that trying to massage the stomach in a way that forces the feses towards the rear end while giving the baths. Im more of a T guy than a reptile guy so wait for more responses.


Thanks, I thought of that too but I really don't want to damage the already stretched out intestines of the frog. I think I need to try to get the enclosure warmer than it is but I'm unsure how. I could take the uth that's on the side and lower it a bit down the side kind of under the substrate level. But, you're not supposed to remove them as it can damage the heating mechanism so says the manufacturer.


----------



## MatthewM1 (Dec 8, 2014)

Usually if they look deflated it means they just peed 

If it is constipated, you can try adding a couple drops of honey into the bath. Then give a bath of plain water afterwards. Also adding night crawlers to the frogs diet help keep things regular. You wanna shoot for day time temps of 80-82. And just curious what do you use for substrate? And do you have moss in the enclosure?


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 9, 2014)

I didn't know that's how it worked! I was so scared! He's since partially filled back up. I'm going to give him another bath tonight while i clean his tank. I also picked up some zoo med pacman food. He already eats out of my tongs so I'm just hoping he poops and gets his appetite back soon to see if he likes it. I think using this food as a staple along side with night crawlers will help a lot with preventing impaction.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Dec 9, 2014)

Commercial food is generally a bad idea with reptiles in my experience. They are full of preservatives and all kinds of other crap. Just feed him live food. Also do not raise the temps in his cage. That is just asking for trouble.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## MatthewM1 (Dec 9, 2014)

The zoomed Pac food is decent. I use it on occasion. My American toad really goes nut over it. I wouldn't use it as a staple though. It will soften up poo a bit. 

They can kinda be like some T's when it comes to feeding, gorging themselves then fasting for a little bit.

---------- Post added 12-09-2014 at 03:19 PM ----------




ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> Commercial food is generally a bad idea with reptiles in my experience. They are full of preservatives and all kinds of other crap. Just feed him live food. Also do not raise the temps in his cage. That is just asking for trouble.


 
I'm curious as to why you think raising temps is asking for trouble?


----------



## Louise E. Rothstein (Dec 9, 2014)

It is if you raise temps too high:
Even if that IS a "tropical" species it is not healthy to get too hot.


----------



## Anonymity82 (Dec 9, 2014)

From what I've read too it's often kind of cool on the rain forest floor, especially in the dirt. I'm going to just try to give him 20 minute baths in 80 degree water for the time being. Maybe every other day so I don't stress him too much. 

Thanks for the input about the food too! I may try to use it to help soften it up a bit at first but will definitely wont use it as a staple.


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Dec 9, 2014)

It is dangerous for reptiles for the same reason it is dangerous for humans. Overheating. If the entire enclosure is heated the frog will be unable to escape the heat. Just a bad idea. Also why use commercial foods? I am no pacman frog expert but wouldn't it be healthier with natural food like crickets etc. instead of processed junk. There's no zoomed pacman food in the wild. Just saying.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Dec 9, 2014)

Im a firm believer in the whole prey diet, bacteria and enzymes all. Manufactured foods have their pros and cons like everything else.

Nightcrawlers are amongst the best food sources for any reptile/amphibian. Their natural mucus will act as a good lubricant in the digestive tract and being detrivorious, will be packed full of nutrients. That being said a worm is only as nutritious as the soil it lives in. (And one more tangent, calciumhosphorous ratios are something I pay extra attention too. I have seen studies done on nightcrawlers that had a 7:1 ratio!!!! Its all about the soil, back to topic)

If you think its impaction, a common method used with reptiles (unsure about amphibians) is to slightly raise temps which will increase metabolism, and coat a food item with olive oil. Even for an adult pacman I would recommend no more than 1 drop of olive oil. Ive personally seen this clear large impactions in lizards.

---------- Post added 12-09-2014 at 03:55 PM ----------




ARACHNO-SMACK48 said:


> I am no pacman frog expert but wouldn't it be healthier with natural food like crickets etc. instead of processed junk. There's no zoomed pacman food in the wild. Just saying.


You are what you eat, eats too. - Michael Pollin

crickets are only as nutritious as you make them. I know people who dont provide their feeder insects with food or water. Dont gutload properly (to be fair there is tons of misinformation on the net). dont dust with calcium or vitamins.


----------

